# Datei PTREG.DAT ???



## Ralle (11 August 2004)

Bin beim Sytemputz über die Datei PTREG.DAT im Verzeichnis //Siemens/Protool gestolpert. Diese Datei ist bei mir 102.192 kb (~99MB) groß !
Weiß jemand wozu sie dient und ob man sie evtl. gefahrlos löschen kann ?

Ralle!


----------



## plc_tippser (11 August 2004)

Hi Ralle,
meine ist ganz genau so groß.

Löschen? Keine Ahnung. Benenn Sie doch mal um  

gruß pt


----------



## Ralle (11 August 2004)

Klar, hätte ich auch draufkommen können, löschen ist nicht, dann kann Protool kein Projekt mehr öffnen. Leider müllt Siemens die Festplatten immer mehr zu, tausende von DLL's usw.

Danke, Ralle!  :evil:


----------

